# Female weight loss?



## CJSTorts (Jul 5, 2011)

I saw mating behaivor with Scoot and Bug for the first time about 2 weeks ago. Since then Scoot has lost about 50 grams. I have checked their enclosure thoroughly for a nest (in case there was breeding before what I saw) and found nothing. Their enclosure is over grown with weeds, grass and other edible plants. I am supplementing every other day with greens and calcium and Mazuri once a week. Should I be worried about this drop in weight and should I be supplementing everyday?


----------



## ascott (Jul 6, 2011)

I know in CDTs the male can become a pest when he is , well, in the mood so to speak...they get grouchy, pushy, bite at the lady and are constantly bugging (no pun intended) bullying which can cause the female to feel great stress...stress I would imagine can cause the female to not be relaxed enough to eat as usual....since you say you have checked for signs of eggs and all....

This is just what came to mind while reading your post and thinking about how the boys can be...they are a bit of bruts 

I know sometimes one or the other needs to be removed to give the gal a break...this is strictly my opinion.


----------



## HLogic (Jul 6, 2011)

50 grams could have been lost as a result of her morning constitutional.  You may want to weigh her again to determine if the weight loss has been recovered. With that said, 50 grams does seem to be a reasonable mass for a pair of eggs. You may also want to recheck the enclosure for signs of nesting. Some species (e.g. Forsten's) are renown for their ability to conceal nesting sites.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

Ascott, bug has not been constantly bothering her so I had not really thought about that, but I will make sure I keep an eye out for the bullying. Thanks!

Art, I was planning on double checking their enclosure when I get home from work but I will also weight her again. Thanks!


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 7, 2011)

I weighed her again yesterday, the weight only changed by a few grams. I checked the enclosure for nest and still found nothing. I gave them both Mazuri this morning with calcium and they were both eating right away. She is still active and seems fine so I will just continue to monitor her.


----------



## ascott (Jul 7, 2011)

yay for normal


----------



## roderickluise (Jul 12, 2011)

CJSTorts said:


> I saw mating behaivor with Scoot and Bug for the first time about 2 weeks ago. Since then Scoot has lost about 50 grams. I have checked their enclosure thoroughly for a nest (in case there was breeding before what I saw) and found nothing. Their enclosure is over grown with weeds, grass and other edible plants. I am supplementing every other day with greens and calcium and Mazuri once a week. Should I be worried about this drop in weight and should I be supplementing everyday?




its very important to give enough protection during mating time.


----------

